# Golf MK4 and momo gear shift knob



## mr man (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all







a noob here!








I just got a MK4 4 gti golf and was wondering if i could fit a momo gear shift knob and leather screw in momo gear boot to it with no problems? Do i need to make any mods to the shift stick itself to make it fit or will the universal fittings that come with the momo shift knob be ok? thanks for your time guys


----------



## mr man (Aug 27, 2009)

p.s.....i did read the thread about the momo shift knob and scr adaptor but i am a tad confused, just want confirmation that the momo shift knob and momo screw in shift boot will fit no problem without any modifications or scr adaptor. thanks again


----------



## mr man (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: (mr man)*

anyone???


----------



## mr man (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: (mr man)*

its universal shift knob by the way not a vw/audi specific one


----------



## mr man (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: (mr man)*

a simple yes or no would be nice .....lol


----------



## mr man (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: (mr man)*

seroiusly







...no one can give me an answer?


----------



## Gu VW (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (mr man)*

hey... Call someone who sells the knob and that way you can know for sure. I don't know myself but am learning the same question you're asking. gl.


----------



## eten_23 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Gu VW)*

I doubt that you can use a screw on type knob. I just replaced the knob on my GTI. The previous owner had used a disgraceful Wal-Mart knob and it just pulled right off. There were some retaining screws that secure it onto the sharft, but the knob itself doesn't screw onto the shaft. I replaced it with an .:R knob, and it had some plastic "fingers" that slid on over the shaft. I then used some screw clamps to prevent any movement. It had no wiggling now, and it looks 100x better. Hope that helped.


----------

